# Making Wine Labels



## Maui Joe

I spend way too-o-o much time doing artwork for requested labels. Surfed the net finding software programs that proclam wonders but the costs hold me back. Anyone used a good program worthy of hard earned money?


----------



## geocorn

Joe,


I use Print Artist. It costs about $20-30 bucks and you can use their clipart or add your own. The real trick is a laser printer. The Epson Dura-Brite Inks work well, but still run a little. For that problem, I spray them with a very lite coat of matte finish. You can get it at any craft store.


The label paper I sell is $.15 per 8-1/2 by 11 sheet and is gummed back, so all you have to do is wet the back and slap it on the bottle.I will warn you that the cost, including ink is about $1.00 a page.


----------



## Hippie

I have a program called Printshop that I bought at walmart for $9.99 + tax. I really like it. It allows me to transport whatever I want and has all the Avery label thingies, but can use any brand of label with it. It works great.


----------



## Maui Joe

Thanks guys! I too have PrintShop 15, and I like the program too. I found a site that has a recipe to make a glue to apply and let dry. Then when ready, moisten and apply, much like the "old" postal stamps. I have made my master copiesusing my photo inkjet printer, then taking that to the local "Kinkos" and running them using the laser printer. 


Good idea on top-coating them to repel moisture. Something like "Krylon" clear would probably work prior to cutting the labels?


----------



## RigDiver

M. J. If you don't mind. What is the site for the lable glue recipe?


----------



## Maui Joe

Jim, try this website for the envelope glue:http://www.papershops.com/papershops/envelopes/makinggl ue.htm


I think that just www.papershop.com is easier. It's all an interesting site.




*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## RigDiver

Thank's M. J.


----------



## Maui Joe

Jim, I just tried to link to papershop.com and it does not seem to show the glue issue. My shortcut to finding that was listing on "google" with the words, "Homemade envelope glue" and that worked. If you cannot get the recipe, then PM me and I'll get it for you. Oh wait! I think I got it this time!


*Ingredients:* 

<UL>
<LI>*6 tablespoons white vinegar* 
<LI>*(4) 0.1 oz. packets unflavored gelatin* 
<LI>*1 tablespoon vanilla extract (or any flavor that you like)* </LI>[/list]


*Directions:* 

<UL>
<LI>*Bring vinegar to a boil in a small pan.* 
<LI>*Add gelatin and stir until dissolved.* 
<LI>*Add extract and stir until mixed.* 
<LI>*Brush on thin layer onto back of an envelope flap...Let dry.* 
<LI>*Moisten to apply.* </LI>[/list]



Store excess glue in a sealed container and melt again for future use by putting in a pan of warm water. (I guess that the extract would not matter unless you're into licking "all those labels." I tested it and it works. I'll be using these next time I label my bottles*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## bdavidh

How does it hold up to moisture? For instance, condensation when chilling.*Edited by: bdavidh *


----------



## Maui Joe

It holds up to par in the wine cellar, but I have yet to test it getting the label wet. It's a good question as to what degree would the label detach. I will have to give that a test and let you know. Previously, I used the 3M spray glue on the whole sheet but that had seemed quite hard to work with tacky wet glue.


George sells the pre-tacted label sheets that worked fine with my last wine kit and so far after I sprayed a Krylon clear coat on them and later cut the labels, they worked ok to date. You might want to mix a small batch of glue and try it out and do a test as well. I am still searching for the best application.


----------



## bdavidh

I've used the pre-pasted sheets, sealed and cut before. They hold up fine to small amounts of moisture and they come off easily. I couldn't get them to completely stick, the corners or edges would not stay down. It's probably from me getting them to wet or not wet enough. In any case, I don't want to spend that much time putting labels on bottles.


I'm using removable address labels now, they stick on great so far, and will come off easily, I hope. Once sealed, they hold up to moisture a bit better than the pre-pasted sheets.


More importantly to me, they're quick and easy to use.


----------



## Maui Joe

Is that the "Avery" label sheets that you are presently using? I have had problems lining up the margins using pre-made labels of any kind including my art business cards. Therefore, I am presently using "Card Stock" which is a heavier paper and brighter. The one that Iam using is from Georgia Pacific, White Blanc/Blanco, 8 1/2" x11" sheets, available at places like Office Max and "Wally World." Good product in quantity for the money. If you're going to try that "envelope glue" lay it on heavy especially on the perimeter of the label and let dry. Try not to wet the label too much and squeege from the center out. That should avoid the edges from loosing the contact and avoid holding the edge when applying as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## bdavidh

No, OfficeMax brand single labels, comes in packs of 60, pretty cheap.


I don't make fancy labels, pretty much just the grape type, bottle date, alcohol %, and a small picture, usually my dog (in her usual state, sleeping.)


----------



## RigDiver

M.J. Thank's for the glue recipe.


----------



## Maui Joe

My pleasure Jim. I recently discovered that instead of "wetting the label" then apply, it adheres better by "wetting the bottle" with a "fine mist spray" bottle that my wife threw out that once had "hair spray'" in. I misted the bottle lightly, placed the label and squegged from the center out and it bonded well without softening the paper and presoaking the glue. I think that this is presently an easier application.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I have been concerned about putting labels on if you know later you will be taking them off again, is there an easy way to remove labels, my son got the bottles he used last time at the redemtion center and they are all clean, but I didn't see him do it or think about it till now. I was thinking of getting tags to put on the neck.


----------



## masta

I use simple address labels on most of my wines that don't come with pre-printed labels in the kit and they are a snap to print up and remove. Check out the article I wrote for last months newsletter for my tips on cleaning bottles and filling them.


http://www.finevinewines.com/February_2005.htm#feature


----------



## AAASTINKIE

the bottle rinse vinator, how does that work hook to the faucet or is it a pump that you fill with stuff? and thanks for the link lots of good info


----------



## masta

You fill it with sanitizing solution and invert the bottle over the center post and manually pump the bottle up and down and the solutionsprays the inside of the bottle.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

OH...I got to have one of those



my order is getting bigger for geo
*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## Hippie

You go Stinkie! 


I am not good at designing labels. Instead of finding the time to learn, I would rather use avery sheets and make simple labels with the family crest and type of wine and date.


----------



## Maui Joe

I"ve expedited cleaning the inside of bottles by using a *"Cordless Drill" *and a bottle brush. The plastic handle is removed from the brush with the help of a hammer. Attach the brush and away you go.


Hope this helps some!


----------



## Hippie

If a bottle has a deposit that proves hard to remove, it gets chunked. I simply just do not have the time to mess with moldy deposits or stubborn label glue.


----------



## Maui Joe

Regarding labels, I have simplified making them now. I design them using my inkjet on plain paper. Then I take them to the local print shop like "Kinkos" where they have the Laser printers and sheets of "label" paper. The Laser printing does not bleed when wet. A full sheet costs 96 cents and it a saver on my ink as well. George has this type of paper available as well. Good stuff!


----------



## Hippie

Very good idea, Joe! Thank you for that. Sure will be simpler.


----------



## MedPretzel

Joe,


That is such a good idea!!!!! I have always had that annoying white border around all my labels and that would make them go away! Brilliant!







Thank you!


----------



## Hippie

I like simple labels, but I still do not like to use all my ink at home, and I know it's gotta be cheaper to let someone else copy them.


----------



## MedPretzel

I've started to make different size labels (to use up a lot of old label paper) but this seems to be pretty good. I can never get it right anyway with those avery lables. It really bothers me that I have those white edges.


----------



## Hippie

Me too. I have resolved to very simple labels with mostly just my family crest, then I write on them with a fine tip Sharpie.


----------



## Maui Joe

My penmanship looks alot like a pharmacy prescription. I think that my calling was to be a Doctor....of what I don't really know. I'll stick to the keyboard.


----------



## MedPretzel

Hehe, that reminds me of my 4th grade teacher. She said to me "Martina, you're handwriting is terrible." And I told her that I wanted to be a doctor and they all have terrible handwriting anyway. 


She didn't make me redo my handwriting assignment that day. Alright!


----------



## Maui Joe

Now why did'nt I think of that then???


----------



## Hippie

I hardly said a word between the ages of 1 and 17. Since then I have seldom stopped talking. 


I really like simple wine labels, though. Just tell me what it is.*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## MedPretzel

Although, simple doesn't mean boring. This is something I played around with last year around halloween. I got the picture off of google images and just added the text. I don't think it's too bad. I just hated the white border around it. Darn Avery labels.












http://www.quitobee.paetzel.info/images/pumpkinwine2004s.jpg


----------



## Hippie

This is my favorite of all your labels, Martina.


----------



## Maui Joe

Very interesting..I like it!


----------



## MedPretzel

Awwww, thanks guys!





It was very easy actually. If you have a good (simple) graphic program that can do some effects like lighting, you can make spectacular results.





Glenvall, it must be the cat, huh?


----------



## Hippie

Spectacular it is, and I don't even like cats!


----------



## Maui Joe

Martina, what label do you make for Christmas time-curious?


----------



## MedPretzel

Oh, no real label for christmas.... I had a happy-holiday one, but due to lack of time, I didn't give much booze away for christmas this year.


----------



## Maui Joe

I'm sure that you will come up with something cool for this year!


----------



## MedPretzel

Yes, it's hard to decide which wine will be the "Christmas Wine" though. Last year, I wanted to make mistletoe wine, but found out that mistletoe is poisonous to consume.







I already had planned to call it "Meet me under the Mistletoe Wine"









What do you think would be a good christmas wine?


----------



## Maui Joe

If you did that wine, then you could name it, "Meet me under the tombstone" go thang you didn't.


----------



## MedPretzel

Then I guess that would be another Halloween wine, huh?


----------



## Maui Joe

Your notes would definitely be archived..


----------



## MedPretzel

Hahahaha, well, this just goes to show how important it is to check your sources about what you can and cannot use in Country Wines.





There are some good sources on the internet, but better sources from your local library and bookstore. 





Please err on the side of caution!!!!


----------



## Maui Joe

I always "red-flag" when in doubt. Hawaii has all sorts of eatable little berries, and there is a few that look like the eatable ones which will either kill you or wish that you had died...I don't even go there...


----------



## MedPretzel

That is very wise. I will check out my local library soon and post which books I would recommend for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Hippie

Some species of Elderberries are poisonous also.


----------



## Maui Joe

I have heard of people casually feasting on what they thought was eatable then learned the hard way..not a way to learn.


----------



## Hippie

Just be sure and do not eat red elderberries. I don't think they grow here, I never saw them.


----------



## MedPretzel

You shouldn't eat the elderberries? Why not?


----------



## Hippie

The red variety are poisonous. The blue or black ones are what we use to make wine.


----------



## MedPretzel

See? Youa re a very rich source of winemaking.... Move over Jack Keller, Glenvall is on the way.... _And I mean that_, dear.


----------



## Hippie

Yea, right, OK then. Don't tell Mr. Keller that. I want to live to see tomorrow. Part of my learning process includes reading his websites over and over. Anyone can do that.


----------



## MedPretzel

Well, I'll be making the labels today, I think. Mum, Marigold and Plum are the ones that are up for discussion today. They are going to be smaller because I have to use up these old labels that I have (I hate them, but I have to use them up before I can allow myself to buy new ones). I might even do them in color this time. Lately, I've been quite lazy with the labels.


----------



## Hippie

You made a plum wine? Do tell!


----------



## MedPretzel

Oh, it turned out very thin. I miscalculated with the fruit.












I stabilized about a month ago, and added 2 cups of sugar yesterday. I was a little worried because it was foaming when I added the sugar, but it calmed down right after.


----------



## Hippie

You sweetened a wine?






The fizz was from CO2 displaced by adding the sugar.


----------



## MedPretzel

yes, I sweetened. Maybe it will help it. Like I said, I'm just not happy with the results. It could have been better.


----------



## Maui Joe

I"m sure it will in time.


----------



## MedPretzel

Oh, I'm not too worried about it. Nothing tops my cabbage wine. It's disgusting, and it's also the only wine I haven't opened in about a year and a half. Not one bottle of it.


----------



## Maui Joe

I am truly anxious to know about that one especially.


----------



## MedPretzel

I think it probably would taste really good in sauerkraut (which I *LOVE*), but it was just *so nasty* when I bottled. I'm a little scared.


----------



## Hippie

Sounds like my beloved Rotgut.


----------



## Maui Joe

CW, which "Rotgut" do you speak of?


----------



## Hippie

Uh...some wine I made with Muscadines and raisins. An experiment gone bad, kinda like Frankenstein, just no electricity.


----------



## Maui Joe

Well described..been there


----------



## Hippie

Hey, I bottled the stuff. I might try a small bottle in 5 years.


----------



## Maui Joe

It would be worth the wait finding out the positive!


----------



## MedPretzel

I say, give it all to me. I'll drink anything. I'm like Mikey.


----------



## Maui Joe

Little Mikey drinks_ wine?_ I guess by now he would probably be of age...well, a little wine maybe.


----------



## MedPretzel

Oh, I think he is approaching 40, actually.... I know he was a few years older than me.


----------



## Hippie

Actually there are alot of wines I abhor. Cabernet Sauvignon is one, Syrah is another. Too tannic, too dry.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I have printmaster 15 and Label facxtory deluxe and just recieved label
paper from geo, does anyone know how to make labels on a full sheet? I
just made some using printmaster with avery 8254 labels from scratch,
they came out pretty good.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Some pictures of my labels for my Welches wine, the right label is on
avery 8254 the left is on geos label paper, the colors are clearly more
crisp on the label paper, however it is also much more expensive.










Thanks to masta I found the instructions to my camera, you can do all
kinds of stuff with it!! these pictures are 640x480 low resolution
strait from the camera.


----------



## geocorn

Nice looking labels.


----------



## PolishWineP

Very nice job, Stinkie. It's amazing what we can do when we actually read the instructions to something!



And don't you hate that it all reads like computer instructions!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I made some labels for my kit wine yesterday






I might need to find some more adult looking pictures to use..lol
these are on Avery 8254 3 1/3 X 4 labels, printed on my inkjet printer, then sprayed with matte finish. Thanks for the help.




*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## NY257121

I use a word processor program the generally come free with some computers. I the paper section they will format for avery labels. You can use any art work or photos. Print on plain paper and use glues sticks to apply glue. They wash off easy with no residue. Havent used on white wine sp condesation hasnt been a problem


----------



## Underboss

I too have used plain paper and glue sticksfor red wine, but with condensation the labelno longer sticks to the bottle. Is there a glue that willresolve this issue but is easy to remove?


----------



## PolishWineP

Is the condensation from chilling or just hanging around in a humid environment?


----------



## Hippie

Hopefully your cellaring area is not humid enough to cause condensation on the bottles! If so, change your strategy.


----------



## Maui Joe

If your labels present problems with only adhesion, then you might want to check out the full sheet "label paper" that is already coated. They adhere without lifting, provided that you thoroughly wipe the bottle clean then apply. They are available at your local "Office Max" type supply store.


----------



## Underboss

The condensation is fromchilling. The cold bottle gets the condensation when I'm drinking it.I remove it from the refrigerator and the warm air hits it. The label will slide offall on its own. I'm sure it is theglue I'm using. It works great with red wines and is very easy to remove. The problem lies with the white wines. The glue stick I'm using does not say permanent on it. Has anyone used a glue stick that is permanent? If so does it stick to the bottle during condensation? And is it easy to remove?


----------



## masta

I would agree to try the pre coated label paper, it will work better than the glue stick method. I use peel off address labels on most of my kit wines that don't come with there own labels. They are cheap and easy to scrape off when the bottle is empty. 


I can't see spending lots of time and money in fancy labels to be put on bottles that don't leave the house!


----------



## PolishWineP

We are experimenting with different label options. Sometimes we just put small, strip labels on the bottles that we know we won't give as gifts. No need to spend a bunch of $ on labels and toner when we don't spend much time looking at it!


----------



## geocorn

I tried to stay away from this topic, but it seems to be a hot button, so I will advertise!


The label paper I sell is very easy to use. One side has a gummed back which you just wet and stick. In addition, they float right off the bottle with 5-10 minutes of soaking.


Second point is that labels created with ink jet printers have a tendency to run. To avoid this, use a light coat of a spray on matte finish. You can get this at most hobby stores.


Third point is that with any wine kit you purchase from me, you get 36 free labels. You can pick one of my standard labels or send me an image and I will create a custom label. Just one more way we take care of our customer's need.


Advertisement over.*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## Hippie

I like that send an image idea! What should be the maximum size? Will a digital photo work?


----------



## geocorn

Digital images work the best and the bigger the better, within reason. The higher resolutions can be shrunk, but when I blow up the small pics, they get fuzzy.


----------



## spaceman

I have bought label paper from George and it works great!



I haven't had any problems with labels coming off due to condensation. And they come of real easy with a 5 minute soaking and really no residue left on the bottle so the bottles are easy to clean off.


----------



## Hippie

geocorn said:


> Digital images work the best and the bigger the better, within reason. The higher resolutions can be shrunk, but when I blow up the small pics, they get fuzzy.







Gotcha!


----------

